# Walter Grey, an update



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter Grey, my megacolon kitty, is more and more himself, but he hasn't pooped since Monday night, technically that was with the assistance of an enema. If he doesn't go by the time I get home tomorrow he has to go back to the vet. I have told Walter, dude seriously you need to go.

Here's Walter with his legs shaved (that had been for the IVs)








So if you all wouldn'y mind please pray for him


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have kept Walter Grey in my prayers and will continue to do so. Hope he finds relief soonest.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry for Walter and will keep him in my thoughts. 4 days is a really long time not to go for a cat. Poor thing. I hope he goes tonight !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor poor Walter! Gosh, I hope he goes! Have you spoken to the doctor about Colectomy surgery? Although it is a major surgery, the success rate for cats is really high! Wouldn't it be better to have it done rather than having repeated stays at the Vet Hospital? I don't know the circumstances regarding his bouts of megacolon but I wonder if this could help him?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Walter, PLEASE GO POOP!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poor Walter. I sure hope he goes poop soon. Praying for that sweet boy. ❤

My goodness, he is sure one good looking kitty. My girls would swoon over him!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Keep those prayers up, still nothing this morning and I have checked everywhere to make sure he isn't just going outside the box. He seems more normal even playing with me, but is still not 100% himself.

MollyMuiMa, it's only been 15 months since his original diagnosis and severe bout of constipation, the one where he viciously attacked the young poodle pups and me. He had another, although less severe, bout at the beginning of this year so about 8 months ago, both of which with veterinary intervention were resolved fairly quickly after a hospital stay.This episode started some where around when I got home and Flower passed. Walter was regurgitating his food, not passing stool and not eating. 
I'd be more concerned if this becomes an ongoing issue and pursue other avenues.

I've done a lot of reading and some megacolon cats after enema treatments don't pass stool 4 days is the longest I read about that recovered without issue. So I am still hopeful this may resolve itself.

As far as Colectomy surgery, we have reached that yet, still trying to sort what is going on, because according my vets he isn't presenting like a typical megacolon episode. Walter isn't in agony like the first time , maybe slightly uncomfortable , belly although firm isn't rigid, he isn't even bloated like he was when I initially took him in Monday.

I am bringing him back after work as per my vet instructions if he still hasn't passed stool, they will palpitate his belly and see what's going on.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Visit that litter box today, Walter!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We have partial success, he did roughly a 1/4 of what he normally poops. So we wait and monitor and hopefully every thing will be back to normal so.

And I am hopeful because after two weeks of this Walter is himself meeting me at the door and his tail is held high for the first time since this all started.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a good start but keep pooping, Walter !


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> We have partial success, he did roughly a 1/4 of what he normally poops. So we wait and monitor and hopefully every thing will be back to normal so.
> 
> And I am hopeful because after two weeks of this Walter is himself meeting me at the door and his tail is held high for the first time since this all started.



That's really good news Twyla! A relief for sure! 

And to Walter, come on big boy, you gotta poop some more! Help your mom to feel better! It'll make you feel better too! ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear things are moving in the right direction. Time to get back to regular habits, Walter!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Another update... half the amount of poop this morning out of my Walter. So yeahhhhhhh and a little yippee for my boy. Plus Walter is back to being a moewing pest in the morning....."Where's my food woman!":cat:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> Another update... half the amount of poop this morning out of my Walter. So yeahhhhhhh and a little yippee for my boy. Plus Walter is back to being a moewing pest in the morning....."Where's my food woman!":cat:


Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you and Walter! Isn't that great when they finally give us some poop, lol?!! I remember when my Mandee kitty was ill, and I was so worried because she was 18. I didn't know how much longer we had with her, and when she finally pooped, I shouted it out on FB, saying that I had never been so happy to see poop before! I'm sure some people thought I was weird, but I know that animal owners knew exactly how I felt. 

Anyway, will continue praying for your big boy! So thankful!


----------

